# Large Cat Cages



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with these 2 cages? I'm not sure which is a better quality/buy.

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/Midwest-36-Inch-23-5-Inch-50-5-Inch-Playpen/dp/B000I1M76Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406833022&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+playpen[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/Petmate-49965-Kennel-aire-Animal-Playpen/dp/B0009YWIAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407340948&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+cage[/ame]


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Is he going to live in this thing full time or is it just someplace to store him when he's not supervised until he gets older?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

He will need to be in there until he is tame enough to be trusted. He still hisses at me, so I highly doubt it would be a safe idea to leave him lose in the house until he learns to trust.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I don't know about the hissing, but it definitely isn't safe to leave him loose in the house when you aren't there with all those big dogs around, especially since some are less than enthusiastic about him from what I gathered.

How long have you had him? Are you doing intensive socialization with him, i.e. handfeeding (baby food, etc), lots of cuddling and massaging, etc? It would be best to win him over before he gets too old if any way possible for optimum results.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wasn't trying to offend, we've had more than one person come here looking for a cage to keep their cats in full time ...as in forever.

Keeping him in there to socialize him 'seems' like a good idea to me (someone with better kitten knowledge might know better). 

If it were my choice, I'd pick the one with 3 perches. The dimensions are marginally bigger and there would be room under the bottom perch (it looks like) for his litter box so he can get well away from it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Is he going to live in this thing full time or is it just someplace to store him when he's not supervised until he gets older?


I store my girls in big plastic bins, with holes punched in them for air.

Keeps them fresh while I'm at work. (like the little bratz aren't fresh enough!)


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have any dogs and my place is farely well cat protected. I only live in a one bedroom apartment so its not like its an overly large place anyway but I have always just let mine rome. Even after I had Norville for 2 weeks I let him too. Before that I kept him in his carrier while I was gone. He was 3 1/2 to 4 weeks when I got him so at least by 6 weeks he was out roaming on his on but Mia takes very good care of him too, the little (3 year old) Mommy.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Heather72754 said:


> Well, I don't know about the hissing, but it definitely isn't safe to leave him loose in the house when you aren't there with all those big dogs around, especially since some are less than enthusiastic about him from what I gathered.
> 
> How long have you had him? Are you doing intensive socialization with him, i.e. handfeeding (baby food, etc), lots of cuddling and massaging, etc? It would be best to win him over before he gets too old if any way possible for optimum results.


 I'm trying the best I can in taming him but I have very limited time as I am going to school full-time and none of the cat rescues I've contacted have responded. He won't let me touch him but has started to take soft food from a spoon through the crate he's in now. I will not be keeping him forever, I just want to give him a chance to be an indoor cat instead of an outdoor feral.




MowMow said:


> I wasn't trying to offend, we've had more than one person come here looking for a cage to keep their cats in full time ...as in forever.
> 
> Keeping him in there to socialize him 'seems' like a good idea to me (someone with better kitten knowledge might know better).
> 
> If it were my choice, I'd pick the one with 3 perches. The dimensions are marginally bigger and there would be room under the bottom perch (it looks like) for his litter box so he can get well away from it.


 No, my intention is not to keep him in there forever. I want to get him ready to be adopted but seems like time is standing still.

I will probably get the one with the three perches, thank you for the input.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking at both, I also vote for the one with the three perches!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We use these tall cages at the shelter and they are fine. I bought two of these below recently because I wanted more floor space in the cage versus vertical space and I like the double doors - I especially like the large side entrance door. I have hammocks in them which the kittens love. I have both of mine on a folding table to raise it off the floor and make it easier to get in to. Too old the stoop down much. :mrgreen:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EF47DA2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Inquiring minds would love to know...how do you make a hammock in them? Pictures please


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Easy peasy, Mocha'smommy! Not my cat, this is a pic from the website.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/ProSelect-Wild-Time-Hammock-Brown/dp/B00BJB4NHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407362270&sr=8-1&keywords=cage+hammock+for+pets[/ame]


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just thinking, it would be ohhhhh soooo cute to put this in the show cage when Luna and Mystik are at their first show in Sept and not happy about being in a cage that long.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These ARE cute, especially with kittens overflowing in them! I've seen 4 in one hammock, but my adults (Zoey and the new momma Kris) don't care for them. Kittens love them, but it takes a bit for them to figure it out. They are only $15 from Amazon and easy to attach.


----------

